# Fanes + Hope floating Disc



## SpokesBiker (17. April 2013)

Tach zusammen,

ich wollte bei meiner Fanes die Hope floating Discs dran bauen, leider ohne Erfolg, da der Spider am Rahmen schlieft. Jetzt hab ich aber schon einige Fanes mit den floating Discs gesehen, deshalb mal meine Frage, wie habt ihr das hinbekommen?


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2013)

Vielleicht sagst du noch etwas genauer was du alles kombinieren willst...

- Bremsscheibengröße
- Hinterradnabe
- Fanes 3.0, 2.0, ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpokesBiker (17. April 2013)

Fanes 3.0
Sun Ringlé Charger Comp
183er Scheiben


----------



## Rad-ab (21. April 2013)

SpokesBiker schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte bei meiner Fanes die Hope floating Discs dran bauen, leider ohne Erfolg, da der Spider am Rahmen schlieft. Jetzt hab ich aber schon einige Fanes mit den floating Discs gesehen, deshalb mal meine Frage, wie habt ihr das hinbekommen?



Kann leider (noch) nicht helfen, hoffe aber doch das es kein grundsätzliches Problem ist.
Habe die Hope Floatings (allerdings 203er) hier auch schon liegen,
nur die Fanes ist irgendwo in der Produktion beim Jürgen 

Gehen sollte es ja, wie dieses Bild hier aus dem Forum zeigt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1354463 vom User -N0bodY-
Vielleicht kann er dazu noch was sagen?


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. April 2013)

Also die die 203er Floating Disc hinten schleift bei mir nicht am Rahmen, allerdingst habe ich festgestellt das bei mir ein wenig der PM Adapter ein wenig geschliffen hat.
Da ich gestern eh ein kleines Missgeschick mit der M4 am Hinterrad hatte, habe ich die Bremsanlage nochmal komplette demontiert den Adapter jetzt soweit außen montiert wie ging und den Sattel nochmal drauf gesetzt.
Jetzt schleift garnix mehr.
Weder die Nieten vom Spider am Adapter noch am Ausfallende.

Fahre hinten ne Hope Pro II Evo in 142er breite und die angesprochene Hope Floating Disc in 203er ausführung.


----------



## Mitnick (21. April 2013)

Ich musste auf der linken Seite eine Unterlegscheibe zwischen Nabe und Rahmen legen. 

Fahre eine Fanes 2.0 mit Acros .75 Naben in 142x12mm.


----------



## racing_basti (21. April 2013)

Ich hab letzte Woche nur das Hinterrad mal kurz in die AM-Version gesteckt. Mit Hope-Nabe und 183mm Floating-Disc passt es.


----------



## SpokesBiker (22. April 2013)

Mmmh, dass mit der Unterlegscheibe funktioniert so einfach? Wär ja vielleicht ne Lösung...


----------



## Mitnick (22. April 2013)

Ja, ohne Weiteres. Musst halt eine passend machen.


----------



## bikandy (23. April 2013)

Überlege mir auch die M4 an die Fanes zu bauen... Funktioniert die Bremse denn auch mit den Avid- oder Formula-Bremsscheiben? Dann hätte man das Problem mit dem Schleifen nicht...


----------



## Moonboot42 (24. April 2013)

Es paßt so oder so, ich fahre an meiner limited 183mm hope saw floating ohne Probleme.
Das Problem mit Schleifen kommt eher bei V2 Innenbelüfteten Scheiben auf, da die wesentlich dicker sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpokesBiker (24. April 2013)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Es paßt so oder so, ich fahre an meiner limited 183mm hope saw floating ohne Probleme.



Naja, bei mir passt es nicht


----------



## Mitnick (24. April 2013)

Bei mir hat es auch nicht gepasst! Wie gesagt, mit Unterlegscheibe geht's. Zwischen Nabe und Rahmen.


----------



## BergabHeizer (26. Mai 2013)

Servus
muss das Thema mal wieder hoch holen, welchen Adapter benötige ich von Hope wenn ich eine 203mm Scheibe am Hinterrad fahren möchte?
gruß
Bgh


----------



## racing_basti (26. Mai 2013)

Bei der Fanes mit PM180 Aufnahme müsste es der Adapter H (PM-PM+23) sein.
Bei der AM mit PM160 müsste es der Adapter C (PM-PM+43) sein.


----------



## BergabHeizer (26. Mai 2013)

Ok vielen dank


----------

